# Cable Stops for Look Kg361?



## paba (Dec 30, 2004)

Building a new 2002 KG361 that I bough last year. It has downtube shifter bosses, but the record cable stops that I purchased does not fit well, like it does on my Colnago MXL. What downtube cable stops are you guys using for your KG361?


----------

